# Any Pics from the South Dakota storm??



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Saw a couple highlights on the news this morning. Any PS people have pics? prsport


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

try this thread... 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68616

I know... doh...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I saw a picture similar to that on NBC's website. I looked for similar threads before I started this one and didn't see one was started.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just giving you a bad time... no harm meant, I do the same thing many times a day...


----------

